# ¿La celda solar que tipo de corriente entrega continua o alterna?



## pfct (Jun 15, 2009)

Resulta que compre una celda solar para confeccionar un "auto solar" pero no quiere funcionar el motor y no tengo tester para saber si el problema es de la celda. Espero que me puedan responder 

Gracias!


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 15, 2009)

las celdas dan corriente continua, pruébala conectando un led


----------



## pfct (Jun 15, 2009)

si lo hice pero no encendio el led, ahora las celdas solo funcionan con la luz solar?


----------



## pfct (Jun 15, 2009)

ah gracias por responder mi inquietud =D


----------



## bebeto (Jun 15, 2009)

chequeaste la polaridad del led? mediste con un multimetro  que tension entrega la celda? 
si las enfocas con una lampara incandecente tambien tiene que generar

fijate bien la polaridad del led quizas lo estes invirtiendo.. pasa asegurarte medí si entrega tension con un multimetro, no vas a tenr porma de errarle.

saludos


----------



## mabauti (Jun 15, 2009)

o quiza la celda no tenga la potencia suficiente. Es aconsejable usar siempre resistencias con leds (yo uso de 1k)


----------



## pfct (Jun 15, 2009)

Tengo dos paneles solar de 4.8v/120mA/0.58 watts con las que necesito hacer funcionar un motorcito de 9V pero la corriente que genera es insuficiente para el motor.  ¿Como puedo generar mas corriente con los dos paneles de manera que el motor funcione?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 16, 2009)

Tenes que acumular corriente en una batería recargable de 9v 1,2A, dejarlo al sol 12h y usarlo 1h.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 25, 2009)

El panel solar te funciona con cualquier tipo de luz de hecho la luz azul es mejor y mientra menos calor le llegue al panel dura mas


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 25, 2009)

Va a ser un autito para el verano entonces


----------



## arubaro22 (Jun 25, 2009)

porque no usas un motor de 5v como los de las lectoras y/o grabadoras de cd o dvd, y pon las dos celdas en paralelo para que te den mas corriente asi cargas mas rapido un pack de baterias recargables.


----------



## Knox (Jun 26, 2009)

que tal!

haber si me pueden hechar la mano, yo traigo en mente un proyecto con celdas solares, basicamente quiero controlar una planta con celdas solares.
la planta trabaja con pila de 12 volts.
y pues no tengo ni idea de como funciona las celdas solares, que necesito, si voy a necesitar convertidores, tambien saber cuanta corriente me daria.

haber si me pueden hechar la mano.

gracias


----------



## electrodan (Jun 26, 2009)

Que es una planta?


----------



## Knox (Jun 27, 2009)

ah ok, 
 es basicamente una planta electica, con la cual nosotros la tenemos conectada a una camioneta alimentada con 12 V, y de ahi tenemos conetado todos los aparatos electronicos,


----------

